# Re: Naval Communicator or ACISS?



## wenetresults (10 Oct 2017)

Good afternoon,

On September 30, the Reserve Forces put on a Public Open House across Canada, at all the local armouries. I went and poked around the Mewata Armoury in Calgary and met a Sergeant and a 2nd Lieutenant from the 41 Signals Regiment. We spoke in depth on what is required as a Reservist. On October 3rd, I re-applied to the CF, after a 6-year break. I did 5-weeks of BMQ (St. Jean, QC) back in 2011, but had to VR due to some physical problems at the time. I applied for the ACISS Primary Reservist, as I have a full-time office job, but wanted to be more active, more challenged and serve my country. I have a BS Degree in Computer Information Systems (2004), but will work as an NCM for a couple years and see how I progress with the training and knowledge. I'm married with a child in kindergarten, so being close to them is a priority. For six years, I've had vivid dreams of being back at BMQ and excelling at it. It's time to make that a reality now!


----------

